# Blue gorgonian



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey thar' (My attempts at pirate talk)

I was at BA's for midnight madness (the one near Vaughan Mills) and I saw a stunning blue gorgonian. I'm wondering if anyone has kept one of these before and if you could describe required care and whatnot


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Huh? International Talk Like A Pirate Day isn't until September!


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

i was there last night... i didnt see the gorgonian which tank is it located?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Gorgonians are hard to keep unless they're the photosynthetic type, of which the blueberry isn't (most of the colourful ones are azooxanthellate, so they non-photosynthetic). it will need lots of phytoplankton and other planktonic matter to sustain it long term.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

mr_brixs said:


> i was there last night... i didnt see the gorgonian which tank is it located?


:O Perhaps I walked by you! It was in one of the tanks facing the long line of marine tanks. The one above the one with the clams. The one with the seahare. Confusing descriptions I know lol, BUT IT WAS PURDYYYY


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

ohh i saw it today and its a very nice piece... i think is 50bucks

if you saw a guy wondering around wearing a blue bumber jacket with a big R on it.. thats me lol


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

the only one i saw there today was not looking that healthy. i would not recommend purchasing it.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

WHAT THE????.. what happened to it.. when i saw that is was blooming..


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

This one has been fragged.....looks okay

http://www.reefkeeping.ca/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=461


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I doubt it - that guy had a post about how he picked up a big colony...and then, as per usual a few days later, frags appeared.


----------

